# Petroleum Production Engineering



## محمد الاكرم (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام
*Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach *
Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach provides handy guidelines to designing, analyzing and optimizing petroleum production systems. Broken into four parts, this book covers the full scope of petroleum production engineering, featuring stepwise calculations and computer-based spreadsheet programs. Part one contains discussions of petroleum production engineering fundamentals, empirical models for production decline analysis, and the performance of oil and natural gas wells.
http://www.freebookspot.es/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=13769
وفقكم الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (3 مارس 2012)

بغاية الروعة
سلمت يمناك
دمت بروعتك​


----------



## مهندس كاظم (4 مارس 2012)

تسلم جاري التحميل


----------



## khaledc (6 مارس 2012)

merci mon amie


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## wks316 (23 يناير 2013)

لكتاب محذوف من الرابدشير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 يناير 2013)

wks316 قال:


> لكتاب محذوف من الرابدشير



السلام
لك رابط

Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach - Download - 4shared - Muhammad Mohsin Bashir




وفقك الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 يناير 2013)

*الأجزاء السبعة الكاملة من كتاب Petroleum Production Engineering*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه هي الأجزاء السبعة..
الجزء الأول :
4Shared
الجزء الثاني:
4ٍShared MediaFire
**الجزء الثالث:
4ٍShared MediaFire
**الجزء الرابع:
4ٍShared MediaFire
**الجزء الخامس:
4ٍShared 
**الجزء السادس:
4ٍShared 
**الجزء السابع:
4ٍShared MediaFire

لا تنسونا في الدعـــــــــــــاء *


----------

